# match fishing



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all does anybody have any info relating to fishing in the castelo branco region ie marateca dam etc
thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Start here Turismo do Centro it's a challenge in itself digging out information, 
this is the National federation http://www.fppd.pt/ 
and this Regional .: Bem vindo ¨¤ ARCPD :.
other suggestions, the fishing hunting shops, local tourist office, local clubs, Camara, some Junta's organize fishing competition, get togethers, whatever you do don't fish anywhere without a licence (how to be covered extensively on here) get a National one there cheap and check whether you might need a local licence for specific times of year or waters


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yo can buy you fishing licence from a multibanco machine...
Look on this thread to see how the work you way through the screen

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/88469-fishing-portugal-fishing-permits.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A picture view of the multibanco Licenças de pesca desportiva — ICNF

Scroll d own to get the costs.


You can get one for up to 3 years.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Clube de Pesca António Barroso

NATIONAL INTER-CLUB COMPETITION DAY 05 AUGUST 2012 IN MARANHÃO


----------

